# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Poezi te ndryshme per vogelushet tane!

## gloreta

*                  Bleta

Bleta jone punetore
nektarin mbledh
dhe e con ne koshere.
Me te mira shoqe
ajo shetit, 
udhet e kaltera
Ajo i sodit*  :Lulja3:

----------


## fara

Pershendetje Gloreta.
Me vjen mire qe ke deshire te shkruash per femi.
Shpresoj te vazhdosh keshtu ,te shkruajme bashk,kuptohet edhe me te tjeret,Te kete sa me shume shkrime per vogelush.
Me respekt Fara.

----------


## gloreta

> Pershendetje Gloreta.
> Me vjen mire qe ke deshire te shkruash per femi.
> Shpresoj te vazhdosh keshtu ,te shkruajme bashk,kuptohet edhe me te tjeret,Te kete sa me shume shkrime per vogelush.
> Me respekt Fara.



Pa problem e dashur do mundohem te shkruaj poezi per vogelushet tane. 

Ketu mund te marrin pjese te gjithe. :Lulja3:

----------


## gloreta

Poezine qe e mori njeri po e vendos ketu se ndryshe iken kot. Keto jane per vogelushet.

*Pela

Na ishte cna ishte
nje pele ne lulishte
kudo qe ajo vraponte
lodrat e saj na tregonte

Kishim qejf ti hipnim
te galoponim perqark
ti afroheshim, ta ferkonim
pa u bere aspak merak

Frika nuk na linte
drejt saj te shkonim
prapa merrnim udhen
para nuk vraponim          

Kaq shume qejf kishim
ti hipnim te lodronim
nje molle ti jipnim
me te te vraponim.*  :Lulja3:  :Lulja3:

----------


## gloreta

*Dita e bukur.

Agoi mengjezi erdhi dita
lindi dielli plot hijeshi
hapen lulet syckat e pergjumura
fluturat shetisnin plot bukuri

Kur sheh diten qe sapo filloi
zemra te mbushet plot gezim
une gezoj dhuratat qe me ofroi
dhe ia kthej me falenderim.

Une me shoqet, shoket e mi
mblidhemi neper livadhe
lule shumengjyreshe kepusnim
benim nje buqete te madhe.

Plot gjalleri e kaluam diten
duke lozur, gezimplote
na gezoi dhe dielli me driten
e tij te embel, dhe te ngrohte.*  :Lulja3:  :Lulja3:

----------


## gloreta

*Bicikleta

Rruges me ra ne sy nje biciklete
e pelqeva kaq shume
po ce do bente shume shtrenjte
leket nuk dija ku ti gjeja une

Babi te lutem do vish me mua
Ne nje vend se me zuri syri dicka
Une te vij, cfare te zuri zyri po thua
- Thuama shpejt se puna kohe nuk ka

Ja babi shih sa e bukur eshte
ajo biciklete me ngjyre blu
nje lutje kam a do ma e dhurosh
nqs une te ndihmoj dhe ty.

Ah ha ha mor biri im
dhe pse leke nuk kam, ate do e blej
per ty o djale se me je gezim
i vetmi qe kam, pse jeta eshte e shtrenjte.*  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:   :Lulja3:

----------


## gloreta

*Macja dhe qeni


Hajde ikim jashte 
te bejme nje shetitje
qe te dy bashke
te organizojme nje pritje

Hej cmendon te pakten ti 
te ftojme me qejf te tjeret
te tregojme perralla, histori
vete te vishemi si kamarieret.

Mor i shkrete cpo thua
ku ti gjejme ato leke
- une ti jap ty dhe ti mua
te blejme embelsira, byreke.*  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## gloreta

Flutura.    :Lulja3: 

Flutur e mjera pa shtepi
ku fluturon sot
nata erdhi, mengjezi nuk u gdhi
rri pusho mos lesho lot

Ti mengjezin e zbukuron
me kaltersine tende
me krahet ngjyra, ngjyrat i leshon
vargje thur me endje.

Shih livadhet ty te presin
te shkosh ti pershendesesh
pemet, lulet, ta dhurojne vesin
duan vec tu buzeqeshesh.

Ne mes luleve e ke shtepine
nuk ta merr kush
aty ti gjen dhe embelsine
qe pylli ndjesine tende mbush.  :Lulja3:  :Lulja3:

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Nga e ke fshehur gjith kete talent ti mi  :buzeqeshje: 

Urime urime shume te bukura ishalla po boton ndonje liber se do e blej tju a lexoj kalamaqve kur tmi boj nusja  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## gloreta

Kometa

Shih atje lart lart ne qiell
nje komete po bie
kujtova se ishte nje cope diell
qe rrinte na bente hije

He e pe ate komete
qe prej qiellit ra
ta them me te vertete
si ajo komete jo nuk ka

O komete o komete
kush e di si ishe
ishe e ftohte ishe e nxehte
driten te shpejte e kishe

Ne klase zyshen e pyeta
cfare eshte kometa mi
kometa, qe ra nga qielli, - qe the e gjeta
nuk eshte lodra per femi

Kur u rrita e kuptova
si levizte ajo komete
se ne shkolle libra studiova
e kuptova me te vertete.               :Lulja3:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## gloreta

> Nga e ke fshehur gjith kete talent ti mi
> 
> Urime urime shume te bukura ishalla po boton ndonje liber se do e blej tju a lexoj kalamaqve kur tmi boj nusja



Flm :arushi: 

kalamanjte do perpiqen ti shkruajne vete vjershat aman  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## gloreta

Macja

Sa here qe dilja ne rrugicen e gjere
sa here qe dita agonte
nje mace kotele prapa meje vinte
me mjaullmen e saj me tmerronte

Cti beja asaj une e shkreta
e lija te me vinte nga pas
se minj nuk kapja dot dhe tia jepja
ndaj i dhashe qumesht me tas.            :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ketty f

interesante vjershat Gloreta, 
kur del libri nga botimi?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gloreta

Ketty botim libri nuk ka sorry  :buzeqeshje:   keto jane per vogelushet.

----------


## gloreta

Varka.

Me tha babi ne mengjez
ne plazh do shkojme
veren qe vjen, me barke
tej e tej do lundrojme

Ti do lahesh, une do ze peshq
kur te jemi ne barke
do i pjekim, do hame dreke
pas do bejme gallate.

Me varke une do te mesoj
si ta ngasesh vete
ti jepi remave une do te shikoj
si kapiteni i vertete.

Shoke fto me ta lundro,
tregojua bukurine
e varkes qe ti mesove dhe e do
mos e fsheh trimerine.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## gloreta

Delja

Nje dele e kam deshiruar
nje dele te  bardhe
emer ti vija, ta kisha ledhatuar
cdo  dite me radhe   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## gloreta

Ne capkenet e pandreqshem.  :ngerdheshje: 


Qysh te vegjel u rritem bashke,
benim rrumuje  neper shtepi
hanim buke me djathe e maramalate,
Ngacmonim te gjorin komshi.

Ishte qejf askohe ku jetuam,
capkene te pandreqshem te dy,
pale disiplinen nuk e degjuam,
as frika nuk na binte ne sy.

Mos te kujtonim qe ne nje dite,
kur deshem te ndiznim nje zjarr,
per ta shuar morem tepsite,
qe nenat tone sapo i kishin lare.   :ngerdheshje: 

Dhe te fiku lart nuk ndenjem pa hipur, 
vetem te kepusnim e te hanim  fiq,
Llastiqet nuk i harronim, e me fiqte e papjekur
qellonim te tjeret qe i shihnim si  armiq.

Pale ne vere shume donim,
plazhin ta kishim prane,
si te prape qe ishim nuk pertonim,
te mirrnim nje kazan per tu lare.

Eh pa u lagur kurre nuk dilnim,
te zezen na e benin mamate,
ja qe nuk degjonim, kurre nuk piqeshim,
nga mengjezi gjer ne darke benim shamate.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## gloreta

*Patoku i vogel.*


Na ishte ç'na ishte
një patok i vogel, 
sqepin, se si e kishte, 
kokën sa një gogël.

Kur ti ecje rrugës, 
ai të vinte pas, 
një zë ai lëshonte, 
të mbushte me gaz.

Ato këmbët e tij, 
lëviznin me nxitim, 
hapat, që ai hidhte, 
atë e bënin trim.    :ngerdheshje: 

 :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## USA NR1

> *Patoku i vogel.*
> 
> 
> Na ishte ç'na ishte
> një patok i vogel, 
> sqepin, se si e kishte, 
> kokën sa një gogël.
> 
> Kur ti ecje rrugës, 
> ...


edhe une po bena vogelush, se qenkan poezite shume interesante :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gloreta

*Shoqja ime*


Mora çadrën time,
 tek ti erdha vrap, 
- o moj shoqja ime..
Atë dere m'a hap.

- Vetëm ty të kam, 
eja të lozim bashke, 
pse shiu, që po bie
njom rrugicat jashtë.

Si të lozim the
- nuk dua të ftohem, 
çdo bësh ti pa mua
kur në spital të shtrohem

Le të rrimë brënda. 
Pse jo tek dritarja, 
të hedhim një sy, 
tek ajo abetarja. :ngerdheshje:  

 :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------

